

How can I get traction for marketplace app? - Eddk

www.meshipu.com<p>The last time I posed this question I got very little in the way of answers, instead I got a lot of advise as to why such a service would be a bad idea (drug dealers using, thieves...etc). I already considered all those issues before coding the site and considered them non-deal breakers.<p>What I really want is ideas on how one could get visitors to this type of site (perhaps really any site).<p>What sort of web forums might be useful? I have already being posting craigslist ads in the rideshare category.<p>I have thought about paying people to holdup signs on the side of major highways such as the New Jersey Turnpike.....Any ideas?<p>Please only ideas about generating visits, NOT advice about the worth of the website:)
======
solsenNet
A potentially interesting idea. To attract visitors, you need to give them a
reason to show up. You need to bake this into the foundation of your idea. I
discuss this a bit here under the heading "network effects":

<http://solsen.net/?page_id=377>

Perhaps you could make a deal with a shipper to provide you with a lot of
packages, then post these packages on craigslist as a way of attracting
drivers.

